# it takes one to know one = για να το λες, κάτι θα ξέρεις



## nickel (Aug 7, 2008)

Έχουμε κάτι αρκετά πιστό; Δείτε και τα παραδείγματα. Μακρινή (μέχρι και καμία) σχέση με το «κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια», δεν είναι το ίδιο με το «όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει» ή το «μεταξύ κατεργαραίων ειλικρίνεια» ή το «είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα». Σημαίνει περίπου «πρέπει να είσαι του ιδίου φυράματος για να καταλάβεις κάποιον». Ιδού από το answers.com:

The person who expressed criticism has similar faults to the person being criticized. This classic retort to an insult dates from the early 1900s. For example, You say she's a terrible cook? It takes one to know one! For a synonym, see pot calling the kettle black. A near equivalent is the proverbial it takes a thief to catch a thief, meaning "no one is better at finding a wrongdoer than another wrongdoer." First recorded in 1665, it remains current. 

In the it-takes-one-to-know-one category. Lester L. Kinsolving, among other jobs, is serving as national editor for the Panax Corp. newspapers.
[1977 National Journal 9 July 1090]

We hear that a local dude discourages his wife from buying antiques by saying, ‘It takes one to know one.’
[1997 Buffalo News 27 Aug. 9D]

‘Sam just wasn't the suicidal type.’ ‘Takes a one to know a one, does it?’ said Dalziel.
[2001 R. Hill Dialogues of Dead xxiii. 200]


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 7, 2008)

Όχι, Νίκελ. Σημαίνει ότι it takes one to know one, δηλ. βλέπεις στους άλλους αυτό που είσαι (ή που έχεις ή που κάνεις εσύ), άρα κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια. Απλά είναι Αγγλικός τρόπος σκέψης κι έκφρασης (και πολύ ωραίος εν προκειμένω). Το θεωρώ τέλεια ισοδυναμία.


----------



## YiannisMark (Aug 8, 2008)

Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει διαφορά. Τείνω προς την άποψη του Νίκου.
"Only a person with identical character traits would be able to recognize those traits in someone else. Often used as a curt rejoinder to deflect an accusation; you're only saying that about me because it's true of you. Originated in the late nineteenth or early twentieth century." From "Random House Dictionary of Popular Proverbs and Sayings" by Gregory Y. Titelman (Random House, New York, 1996).
http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/13/messages/1489.html


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2008)

ΟΚ. Ποια είναι η διαφορά στο νόημα; Γιατί εγώ δεν τη βλέπω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2008)

O A λέει στον Β: «Ο Γ έκανε αυτό γι' αυτό τον πονηρό λόγο, με αυτό τον πονηρό σκοπό».

Περίπτωση 1
Ο Β λέει στον Α: «*(Μην) κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια*».
_Δηλαδή:_
Ο Β λέει στον Α: Επειδή εσύ (Α) είσαι κατεργάρης, δεν σημαίνει ότι και ο Γ είναι κατεργάρης.

Περίπτωση 2
Ο Β λέει στον Α: «*It takes one to know one*».
_Δηλαδή:_
Ο Β λέει στον Α: Το κατάλαβες επειδή είσαι κι εσύ κατεργάρης. («Καλό κουμάσι είσαι και του λόγου σου». Όχι, δεν είναι η μετάφραση που ψάχνουμε, κάπως διαφορετικά χρησιμοποιείται αυτό.)

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις ο Β αποδίδει πονηρές σκέψεις στον Α. Αλλά στην 1η περίπτωση ο Β *αθωώνει* τον Γ (τον στόχο του σχολίου) ενώ στη 2η περίπτωση δεν τον αθωώνει. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2008)

Είναι όντως μακρινή αυτή η διαφορά.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2008)

«Βγάλ' τη σκούφια σου και βάρα με» λέμε καμιά φορά στο χωριό μου :) αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι ταιριάζει 100%.

Με συναδελφικούς χαιρετισμούς από τις μαγευτικές παραλίες του Πηλίου


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2008)

To "Βγάλ' τη σκούφια σου και βάρα με" μού θυμίζει "Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα" :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> To "Βγάλ' τη σκούφια σου και βάρα με" μού θυμίζει "Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα" :)



Εμένα πάλι ο γάιδαρος κι ο πετεινός μου θυμίζουν το the pot called the kettle black.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2008)

Βεβαίως, έτσι είναι ο γάιδαρος και ο πετεινός, απλώς μού φέρνει προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση και το άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι όντως μακρινή αυτή η διαφορά.


Είναι τόση ώστε να μην μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η μία φράση στη θέση της άλλης.

Κάθε φορά που η αντιπολίτευση κατηγορεί την κυβέρνηση ότι αυτά τα κάνετε γι’ αυτόν κι αυτόν το λόγο, η κυβέρνηση απαντά: «Κρίνετε εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια». Δηλαδή, εσείς, κύριοι της αντιπολίτευσης, μπορεί να σκέφτεστε έτσι και να λειτουργούσατε έτσι όταν ήσασταν στην κυβέρνηση, αλλά εμείς είμαστε μια κυβέρνηση με αγνές σκέψεις και αγνές προθέσεις.

(Εδώ γελάει κάθε πικραμένος και προχωράμε.)

Αν η κυβέρνηση απαντούσε λέγοντας «It takes one to know one», θα παραδεχόταν την ενοχή της.


----------



## andy (Aug 8, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό που ο λαός λεει: "Είδε ο γύφτος τη γενιά του, κι αναγάλιασε η καρδιά του".


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2008)

1. *it takes one to know one*
one type of personality recognizes the same type
"Elizabeth is such a fool!" "Takes one to know one."

(εγώ εδώ αναγνώριση ενοχής εκ μέρους Α, Β ή Γ δεν βλέπω.)
http://bits.westhost.com/idioms/id337.htm

2. IT TAKES ONE TO KNOW ONE - "Only a person with identical character traits would be able to recognize those traits in someone else. Often used as a curt rejoinder *to deflect an accusation*; you're only saying that about me because it's true of you. Originated in the late nineteenth or early twentieth century." From "Random House Dictionary of Popular Proverbs and Sayings" by Gregory Y. Titelman (Random House, New York, 1996).

http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/13/messages/1489.html

3. The person who expressed criticism has similar faults to the person being criticized. This *classic retort* to an insult dates from the early 1900s. For example, You say she's a terrible cook? It takes one to know one! current. 

Ούτε και σε οποιοδήποτε από τ' άλλα. 

Δυστυχώς, γίνεται πολύ συχνά σύγχυση της κυριολεκτικής σημασίας μιας έκφρασης με τις συμπαραδηλώσεις της και κυρίως με *τη χρήση της*.

Ο περισσότερος κόσμος σήμερα χρησιμοποιεί το "εξ ιδίων" για να πει στον άλλο ότι αυτά είναι δικά του, δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτόν, για να του τα γυρίσει πίσω.

Τώρα, από εκεί και πέρα πολλές αντιστοιχίσεις μπορούν να γίνουν ανάλογα με την περίπτωση και πολλά ωραία παραδείγματα δόθηκαν από Palavra, Andy και άλλους. 

Αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτή η συζήτηση δεν έχει νόημα, γιατί ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως θα μπορούσαμε όχι μόνο να το γενικεύσουμε, αλλά να το παγιώσουμε κιόλας.

Και όχι, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποκλείει η μία φράση την άλλη ως μετάφρασμα σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις (ειδικά γι' αυτό που είχα εγώ στο μυαλό μου, όταν ρώτησα).


----------



## efi (Aug 8, 2008)

Λέτε να ταιριάζει το _''Για να το λες, κάτι θα ξέρεις...''_;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2008)

Μια χαρά, νομίζω.


----------



## Inertia (Aug 11, 2008)

Εγώ λέω να κάνουμε μια μίξη του στιλ "κύλησε ο τέντζερης, βρήκε τη γενιά του και είπε τον πετεινό κεφάλα"!

(Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά δεν έχω πάει ακόμα διακοπές. Ευχαριστώ.)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 11, 2008)

Inertia said:


> Εγώ λέω να κάνουμε μια μίξη του στιλ "κύλησε ο τέντζερης, βρήκε τη γενιά του και είπε τον πετεινό κεφάλα"!
> 
> (Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά δεν έχω πάει ακόμα διακοπές. Ευχαριστώ.)



Υποθέτω δε, οτι ο τέντζερης λέγεται Φίλιππος και ο πετεινός Ναθαναήλ...

(εγώ πήγα αλλά δεν μου έφτασε, προφανώς)


----------



## oublexis (Sep 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μακρινή (μέχρι και καμία) σχέση με το «κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια», δεν είναι το ίδιο με το «όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει» ή το «μεταξύ κατεργαραίων ειλικρίνεια» ή το «είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα».



Είδα στο λεξικό μου αλλά την έδωσε και ο Μπιλ στο translatum τη μετάφραση *There's honour among thieves* για το «Κόρακας κοράκου μάτι δε βγάζει» και πηγαίνει άψογα και για το «Μεταξύ κατεργαραίων ειλικρίνεια». Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, όταν απευθύνεσαι σε κάποιον και του το λες, θα μπορούσαμε να μεταφράσουμε ίσως και με το *Don't bullshit a bullshitter!*, έτσι;

Παραξενεύτηκα από την ορθογραφία «κατεργαραίων» που έχεις, αφού η αγορά (το Γκουγκλ, ντε) προτιμά «*κατεργαρέων», αλλά με έπεισαν τα λεξικά. «—ρέος», λέει, δεν υπάρχει, εκτός από το _χρέος_ (άντε και ο _κορέος_). Σε —έος έχουμε επίθετα: κάποια σε —λέος (αβυσσαλέος, θαρραλέος, ρωμαλέος) και εκείνα τα γνωστά και μη εξαιρετέα σε —τέος (πληρωτέος, διαιρετέος). Τα άλλα ουσιαστικά του πληθυντικού (που δηλώνουν επάγγελμα ή ιδιότητα) θέλουν —αίοι: νοικοκυραίοι, μουσαφιραίοι, κατεργαραίοι. ΟΚ.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 2, 2008)

oublexis said:


> Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, όταν απευθύνεσαι σε κάποιον και του το λες, θα μπορούσαμε να μεταφράσουμε ίσως και με το *Don't bullshit a bullshitter!*, έτσι;



Αυτό μού θύμισε το "Στην πουτ*να πουτ*νιές (δεν κάνεις)".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2012)

Η παροιμία όμοιος τον όμοιο κι η κοπριά στα λάχανα ταιριάζει εδώ; Τι λέτε;

(Τα νήματα είναι αθάνατα).


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

Αυτό δεν ξεκίνησε από το «Όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει»; _Birds of a feather flock together_. Και, επειδή έχουμε και κοπριά: _They deserve each other_.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 23, 2012)

Ε, να μην κατεβάσουμε και λιγάκι το επίπεδο και να πούμε -σαν τα πεντάχρονα- "Είσαι και φαίνεσαι!";

_-Άντε ρε καθήκι!
-Καθήκι είσαι και φαίνεσαι ρε μ....!_ (συμπληρώστε με κατάληξη της επιλογής σας) :devil:

Αυτό βέβαια όταν η προσβολή απευθύνεται άμεσα στον συνομιλητή. :twit:

Όσο για το "όμοιος στον όμοιο", πιο πολύ δήλωση σύμπραξης μεταξύ δύο κακοχαρακτηριζόμενων μου κάνει, παρά αντίλογος σε κριτική. Κάτι σαν το 

-Μπάτσοι, τιβί, νεοναζί, όλα τα καθάρματα δουλεύουνε μαζί!
-Ε, όμοιος στον όμοιο, τι περιμένεις;


----------



## cougr (Feb 24, 2012)

Το όμοιον τω ομοίω γνωρίζειν.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Τι πασχίζουμε εμείς αφού τα έχει πει ήδη ο Αριστοτέλης; :)


----------

